# Started bleeding at 9dp



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi this is my first cycle of IVF.  Had a difficult transfer last week (Wednesday 17th August) but got two good quality embryos put back in.  The hospital did not do this under ultrasound.  Had really major cramp for the next 2-3 days.  Felt bloated, uncomfortable and irratable until Tuesday 23rd.  Then no cramps at all, felt great until Wednesday night until I got some browinsh spotting.  Thursday more spotting until I went to bed and some blood came.  More blood on Friday morning.  I have not tested yet as I am due to test on Wednesday 31st.  Definitely got my period now but without any cramp at all.  Is it all over for me?  I only managed to keep my embryos for 9 days it seems.


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

busby, I'm afraid it may be too early to make a judgment.  It could be that the embryos haven't implanted, but it could also be implantation bleeding.  However, the latter tends to be light spotting and brown (from what I've read on here - never had myself).  I have heard stories of ladies bleeding then getting their BFPs, which is why its so hard to give you an answer now.  Its such a difficult few days, well actually weeks, the 2ww, and until you do that test its hard to say.  

In theory, you should get a true test result 14 days post EC.  However, clinics give a variety of different test dates.  Maybe test 14dpec, but still test on the clinic's test date.

Also phone your clinic.

I'm sorry there are no easy or definitive answers. I'm   for you.


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Aubergine07,

Thank you for your reply.  Just feel miserable just now.  Been bleeding since Friday.  Will still do the test on Wednesday but without mush hope.  

Congratulations on your BFP!!  Good luck with your scan and sending you good wishes for the rest of your pregnancy.

L x


----------



## maggieethel (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Busby

i had my ET on Sat 20th and started with exactly the same symptoms as you, i then began to bleed quite heavily since this Saturday which has resulted in a full period so only managed to hold the egg less than 7 days, gutted, i did a test there and then and it was negative - i haven't done one since as i assume its my period but i was really shocked as i was only day 26 of my full cycle which is really early to start?? i did ovulate early before they did egg collection so most of my eggs had already gone, they just managed to find 3 left so from here i had a feeling everything would go wrong as i believe this is really rare.

hope you are ok and find a way to have another try at IVF x


sam


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Maggieethel,

Thank you for your email.  I tested yesterday and it was as predicted BFN.  Really gutted both my husband and I cried about it the night before the test.  He is going through this just as much as me.

So sorry to hear about your test.  You must be gutted to have ovulated before EC.  I'm just trying to move on and do some more research before we embark on our next attempt.

Good luck for the future and hope you become pregnant soon.

PS how do I put my history on here in pink?

L x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your bfns.  Please note that your normal cycle is irrelevant when doing ivf as it is a completely false cycle controlled entirely by medication.

I would strongly advise you discuss reasons for bleeding so early with your clinic.  One of the most common is lack of progesterone.  Some women do not absorb progesterone as well as others and may well need a much higher dose during ivf.  You can also ask for injectible progeseterone for extra peace of mind as this delivers very high levels of p4.

You may have other issues which should be discussed.  Have you checked uterus e.g. hysteroscopy etc plus tests like thyroid issues etc etc.

Best of luck,
Daisy
xx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

exact same thing happened to me in may, its devestating  turns out i have an underactive thyroid, tsh level is 9  why the hell was it not done wen i was 1st having tests for ttc done!!! defo get this checked hun xxxxxx so sorry again for ur bfn


----------

